# APPLE II e - réanimation



## saguaf (29 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous. Je viens de ressortir de mon grenier (frais et humide ) mon premier Mac, un APPLE II e. Il semble bien conservé. J'ai également un moniteur monochrome 2 lecteurs de "Flexettes" et une imprimante. Je l'ai ouvert et vérifié les connexions des cartes : pas de problème visible. Je n'ose pas l'allumer. Que me conseillent les experts. Merci à vous


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2020)

Apple II, chez moi le II GS a tout traversé (greniers, caves, etc…pendant 15 ans)  et démarre comme au premier jour.

Z'y va, branche tout et boot !!!!

En même temps, si tu ne tentes jamais de le démarrer, ça va être dur de savoir ce qui va bien et ce qui ne va pas…


----------



## Big Ben (1 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Très simple, il faut ouvrir la bête et faire un contrôle visuel pour vérifier que tout semble ok. Ensuite il faut débrancher le connecteur de l’alimentation de la carte mère. À l’aide d’un multimètre et du schéma sur l’alimentation, il est alors possible de repérer et tester les différents rails d’alimentation. Si tout semble ok, alors il y a peu de risque.

Un contrôle des organes l’alimentation (après l’avoir laissée se décharger) est recommandé. Il n’est absolument pas nécessaire de remplacer systématiquement les condensateurs, ça dépends d’énormément de facteurs.

Je l’ai fait personnellement, mais à titre préventif, ne prévoyant que de l’utiliser dans des manifestations je voulais pas prendre le risque qu’il me lâche au moment où je n’ai pas de quoi le réparer.


----------



## saguaf (2 Février 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Très simple, il faut ouvrir la bête et faire un contrôle visuel pour vérifier que tout semble ok. Ensuite il faut débrancher le connecteur de l’alimentation de la carte mère. À l’aide d’un multimètre et du schéma sur l’alimentation, il est alors possible de repérer et tester les différents rails d’alimentation. Si tout semble ok, alors il y a peu de risque.
> 
> ...


Merci bcp pour ces réponses. Je vais tenter courageusement


----------



## saguaf (3 Février 2020)

saguaf a dit:


> Merci bcp pour ces réponses. Je vais tenter courageusement


1er allumage depuis 25 ans...au bout de qques minutes j'ai senti une odeur de brulé, et vu de la fumée sortir au niveau de l'alimentation cf photo. C'est grave Docteur?. Sinon tout s'allume : le Moniteur Apple, les 2 Lecteurs de Disk1 & 2. La Doisquette Système DOS a été reconnue. J'ai tous déconnecté immédiatement bien sûr. Merci de votre aide


----------



## Big Ben (3 Février 2020)

Alim à réparer! À laisser de côté quelques jours avant de l’ouvrir pour l’inspecter.


----------



## saguaf (4 Février 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Alim à réparer! À laisser de côté quelques jours avant de l’ouvrir pour l’inspecter.


Merci, mais je ne vois pas à qui je pourrais confier la réparation !!!


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2020)

Essai : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/902748963.htm/ 
Ils me réparent les cartes mère et les alimentations de mes Macs.


----------



## saguaf (5 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Essai : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/902748963.htm/
> Ils me réparent les cartes mère et les alimentations de mes Macs.


Merci


----------



## saguaf (10 Février 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Très simple, il faut ouvrir la bête et faire un contrôle visuel pour vérifier que tout semble ok. Ensuite il faut débrancher le connecteur de l’alimentation de la carte mère. À l’aide d’un multimètre et du schéma sur l’alimentation, il est alors possible de repérer et tester les différents rails d’alimentation. Si tout semble ok, alors il y a peu de risque.
> 
> ...


J'ai ouvert le bloc d'alimentation et crois avoir trouvé l'élément responsable : un condensateur (je crois) 0,47pF: il est abimé et sent le brûlé encore . Reste à trouver un électronicien au Mans (72) pour le remplacer .


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2020)

saguaf a dit:


> J'ai ouvert le bloc d'alimentation et crois avoir trouvé l'élément responsable : un condensateur (je crois) 0,47pF: il est abimé et sent le brûlé encore . Reste à trouver un électronicien au Mans (72) pour le remplacer .


Ah oui, c'est bien visible là.
Le fusible est toujours bon ?


----------



## saguaf (10 Février 2020)

Oui il est OK


----------



## Big Ben (14 Février 2020)

Il est très simple à remplacer, il suffit juste d’un fer à souder.
J’ai la référence de la pièce et des autres condensateurs, je posterais ça dès que possible.


----------



## saguaf (14 Février 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Il est très simple à remplacer, il suffit juste d’un fer à souder.
> J’ai la référence de la pièce et des autres condensateurs, je posterais ça dès que possible.


Excellent cela me sauverait. Car au Mans je n'ai pas trouvé de professionnel qui accepte de me dépanner. Même un réparateur spécialisé Apple (InfoDuo) qui prétend ne pas pouvoir prendre la responsabilité de réparer une vieille machine !!! On croit rêver.


----------



## claude72 (14 Février 2020)

saguaf a dit:


> Car au Mans je n'ai pas trouvé de professionnel qui accepte de me dépanner.


Tu as essayé les dépanneurs télé (ou du moins ceux qui dépannaient des télés il y a 20 ans et qui pourraient encore exister) ?




saguaf a dit:


> … qui prétend ne pas pouvoir prendre la responsabilité de réparer une vieille machine !!! On croit rêver.


Non, non, c'est normal, c'est un problème de responsabilité et de résultat : un professionnel a une obligation de résultat… dans ton cas, pas de schéma, pas sûr de trouver les composants, donc pas sûr de pouvoir dépanner au final, et donc pas envie de perdre une heure ou deux pour ne pas être payé et se faire engueuler par le client !


----------



## Invité (14 Février 2020)

Perso, j'ai fait réparer une nappe sur un MB 2009 par un type qui fait des reprogrammation de puces pour les voitures.

Il m'a fait une soudure que je n'aurais jamais pu faire, avec du flux, un microscope, etc…

Ca lui a pris 10s. 
Il ne m'a rien demandé vu le temps passé.

Je lui ai emmené une bouteille de Champ le lendemain…


----------



## saguaf (17 Février 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu as essayé les dépanneurs télé (ou du moins ceux qui dépannaient des télés il y a 20 ans et qui pourraient encore exister) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Non, non, c'est normal, c'est un problème de responsabilité et de résultat : un professionnel a une obligation de résultat… dans ton cas, pas de schéma, pas sûr de trouver les composants, donc pas sûr de pouvoir dépanner au final, et donc pas envie de perdre une heure ou deux pour ne pas être payé et se faire engueuler par le client !


Le shéma est simple et évident reste à trouver le bon modèle de condensateur. J'attends des nouvelles de Big Ben qui pense pouvoir me trouver cela.


----------



## Big Ben (18 Février 2020)

Voici la liste des composants, sous réserve qu'il s'agisse bien du même modèle d'alimentation (j'ai plus le modèle sous la main)


Emplacement​Marque​Réf​Tension​Capacité​Température​Diamètre/épaisseur​Empâtement​Hauteur​Remplacement possible​C5
C25
C6
C24​Nippon Chemi-Con​CE04W​250V​47µF​85°C​18mm​8mm​37mm​UPM2E470MHD​C12
C13
C14
C19
C20​Nippon Chemi-Con​SXA CE04C
(Low impedance)​16V​1000µF​105°C​16mm​8mm​26mm​UPM1C102MHD6​C15
C16
C21
C22​Nippon Chemi-Con​SXA CE04C
(Low impedance)​16V​330µF​105°C​10mm​5mm​20mm​UPM1C331MPD6​C7​Nippon Chemi-Con​SXA CE04C
(Low impedance)​10V​220µF​105°C​10mm​5mm​17mm​UPM1A221MED​C23​Rifa​PME271 M 644​250V​0,47µF​AX 40/085/56​15mm​26mm​21mm​PME271M647KR30​C1​Rifa​PME271 M 610​250V​0,1µF​AX 40/085/56​7mm​21mm​14mm​PME271M610KR30​
EDIT: les références de remplacement sont de marque Nichicon (UPMxxxxxx) et Kemet (anciennement Rifa) d'autre marques sont utilisables mais les caractéristiques des condensateurs doivent correspondre. Pour des raison de simplicité, j'ai surclassé C5, C25,C6 et C24 en UPM (Low impedance) des condensateurs standard de bonne facture suffisent pour ces 4 là. Le condensateur de sureté auto-réparant qui a brûlé est le C23. Le C1 est à remplacer aussi par précaution.


----------



## claude72 (18 Février 2020)

saguaf a dit:


> Le shéma est simple et évident…


Un schéma "simple et évident" pour une alimentation à découpage 
On voit bien que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles…


----------



## saguaf (19 Février 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Voici la liste des composants, sous réserve qu'il s'agisse bien du même modèle d'alimentation (j'ai plus le modèle sous la main)
> 
> 
> Emplacement​Marque​Réf​Tension​Capacité​Température​Diamètre/épaisseur​Empâtement​Hauteur​Remplacement possible​C5
> ...


Merci, il s'agit d'une Carte ASTEC de 1982 - j'arrive a lire sur le condensateur le nom de "Rifa" et GPC


----------



## saguaf (19 Février 2020)

saguaf a dit:


> Merci, il s'agit d'une Carte ASTEC de 1982 - j'arrive a lire sur le condensateur le nom de "Rifa" et GPC


celui-ci semble correspondre y compris pour le gabarit et l'empattement


----------



## saguaf (9 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, suite du feuilleton... Après commande et réception des condensateurs, je les ai fait mettre en place par un copain "qui s'y connait" Au ré-allumage, pas de fumée inquiétante, mais le bloc d'alimentation semble délivrer un courant très faible : pas d'allumage du voyant clavier vert, faible clignotement de la petite diode rouge , et lecteur de disque anémique. Ya t il une polarité à respecter dans la mise en place des condensateurs ? ou autre problème ?
merci et bonne journée


----------



## Big Ben (9 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Oui ça dépends, les électrochimiques sont polarisés la plupart du temps.

Les films autoréparables ne le sont pas dans notre cas.

Le copain qui s’y connaît a-t’il vérifié les niveaux de sortie avant de te rendre l’alimentation?
Tout les condensateurs ont-ils été changés/testés?


----------



## saguaf (9 Mars 2020)

Quand nous avons remplacé les Condensateurs, nous n'avons remarqué aucun signe de repère pour une polarité ou autre . On a rien testé car je n'avais amené que le circuit imprimé.
J'avais lu sur ce forum un message qui donnait les voltages requis ai niveau du faisceau de câbles de sortie de la carte , mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé.


----------



## Big Ben (9 Mars 2020)

Le détail du brochage est disponible sur l’un des côtés de l’alimentation. Il faut vérifier les tensions fournies avant de l’utiliser dans l’apple II.

Si ça n’est pas bon il faudra diagnostiquer l’alimentation, et la laisser se décharger avant de la réouvrir.


----------

